
Toymail (YC W16) is reimagining the mobile phone for kids - magda_wang
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/16/toymail-is-reimagining-the-mobile-phone-for-kids/
======
gaurinanda
I'm Gauri, co-founder at Toymail. We're building the first messaging platform
for kids because most children under 10 do not have their own phone. Our
challenges are in how to make messaging playful, secure, simple, and viral for
young kids. Message me - I'd be happy to answer your questions.

------
mchahn
Cool. I told my daughter who has a 2-year-old. She has a problem now that when
she lets her kid play with her cellphone he disappears into bringing up kid
videos. Based on available evidence he will do this forever.

